# Eng problem



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello

I have a 4 cyl automatic. I've had this truck at 2 shops now. My son had the truck out of state there, and the transmission took a dump. So after 2 days getting it back from the tranny guy my son was driving down the freeway and all the sudden it was hard to get it over 40 mostly going up an incline. If you hit the gas it would bog down and make some loud noise. Then if you go down hill it ran fine. He took it to one mechanic and said he got it to run better, which it wasn't. He said the cat was good and the injectors and pump was fine and put a new distributor cap. So the next thing I know my son drives it all the way home, that way with out taking it back. So now the truck is here and we took it to another mechanic and he said it was the cat. If it was the cat I could fix it so brought it home. Took the cat off and it look fine. Drove it without the cat and it was doing the same thing. No check light has come on. Wondering if the check light even works. Any help would be apprehended


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would be looking at the trans... is it slipping? wrong torque converter? have you checked the trans fluid?


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

kyled said:


> May be a problem with the transmission. Have you ever done a flush? What year is the truck? If it's still under warrantee, try having it serviced at your dealer. Maybe they can clarify some of the conflicting opinions.


It's a 1993. Just had the transmission rebuild. We took it back to the trans shop and they had it for a week and said the transmission is ok. So hope the hell it's not the transmission because the trans shop is in Salt Lake, UT and the truck is in Phoenix AZ.


----------



## CaveGimp (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm having the same issue with my 95 2.4L auto as well. I did plugs, wires, cap, rotor and still bogging down. I check the AT fluid and it is full. My check engine light is burnt out and I haven't had a chance to remove the seat to pull codes. I am in Phoenix AZ with record heat soI'm thinking it could have something to do with hot intake air and and the ECU not adjusting the timing. It seems to run better when the temp is in the 90's and not above 110. 

I plan to remove the bench seat and pull the codes, as well as check the timing. What else do you guys recomend? azaware is having similar issues but the tranny taking a dump is dfferent. If he is in Arizona as his name suggests the heat may be the issue.

azaware, if I figure out the cause this weekend I'll let you know.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

let us know what you find... Dont think its the heat, I have several friends with auto hb's (mine is mt) and no issues (even when it was in the 120's) Unless it is a air temp sensor issue.. check the wires going to it (its mounted on the underside of the air cleaner) the wires had a habit of breaking....


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

CaveGimp said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 95 2.4L auto as well. I did plugs, wires, cap, rotor and still bogging down. I check the AT fluid and it is full. My check engine light is burnt out and I haven't had a chance to remove the seat to pull codes. I am in Phoenix AZ with record heat soI'm thinking it could have something to do with hot intake air and and the ECU not adjusting the timing. It seems to run better when the temp is in the 90's and not above 110.
> 
> I plan to remove the bench seat and pull the codes, as well as check the timing. What else do you guys recomend? azaware is having similar issues but the tranny taking a dump is dfferent. If he is in Arizona as his name suggests the heat may be the issue.
> 
> azaware, if I figure out the cause this weekend I'll let you know.


Hey 

The truck started having this problem in Salt Lake UT. And my son drove it to Phoenix that way. So I don't see that it's the heat. I had someone say it could be in the throttle body. Any thoughts?


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

CaveGimp said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 95 2.4L auto as well. I did plugs, wires, cap, rotor and still bogging down. I check the AT fluid and it is full. My check engine light is burnt out and I haven't had a chance to remove the seat to pull codes. I am in Phoenix AZ with record heat soI'm thinking it could have something to do with hot intake air and and the ECU not adjusting the timing. It seems to run better when the temp is in the 90's and not above 110.
> 
> I plan to remove the bench seat and pull the codes, as well as check the timing. What else do you guys recomend? azaware is having similar issues but the tranny taking a dump is dfferent. If he is in Arizona as his name suggests the heat may be the issue.
> 
> azaware, if I figure out the cause this weekend I'll let you know.


 It seems like it's not getting fuel. So I was telling someone about it and he came up that it's the fuel pump.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is it throwing any codes?


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> is it throwing any codes?


We are out of the city and trying to find someone to do that. The two places we went to couldn't do it so far. Will let you know. thanks


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you check to see if its throwing any codes. I thought Checker could but they can't. thanks


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh there it is right in front of my face.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

azaware said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 4 cyl automatic. I've had this truck at 2 shops now. My son had the truck out of state there, and the transmission took a dump. So after 2 days getting it back from the tranny guy my son was driving down the freeway and all the sudden it was hard to get it over 40 mostly going up an incline. If you hit the gas it would bog down and make some loud noise. Then if you go down hill it ran fine.


Could be a fuel delivery problem. Some things to check:

* Fuel filter may be plugged up.
* Check fuel pressure. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Update got it in the shop today and the timing belt jump two teeth.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought you had a 4cyl ? (they have chains) I would think it would have made alot of noise if the chain was that loose... but at least you found the problem!


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> I thought you had a 4cyl ? (they have chains) I would think it would have made alot of noise if the chain was that loose... but at least you found the problem!


Yeah I mean a chain. I never had to work on an Nissan engine, so I can't wait to open it up.


----------

